# Kontakt 5.8.1 - Unable to update VST on OS 10.11.6



## Andrew (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi all

I've been searching online for ages and cannot find a solution to my problem, which is as follows:

In Ableton, I want to use Kontakt 5.8.1 as a VST (so that project files can be opened on a Windows PC which doesn't support AU plugins), but my VST version of Kontakt is stuck on 5.5.1. I have obviously updated Kontakt via NA, but it only updates the AU plugin version. I have tried uninstalling and updating again but the VST version is still stuck on 5.5.1. 

Does anyone out there have a solution for me?

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 19, 2018)

Sounds like the path to VST might not be correctly set up in NA preferences?


----------



## Andrew (Sep 19, 2018)

So the default place for VSTs to install on OS X is System>Library>Audio>Plug-ins>VST, but NA automatically installs the actual application in System>Applications>Native Instruments>Kontakt 5. Are you suggesting that I should move the Kontakt 5 install to my VST folder (as outlined above) and then point NA there?


----------



## polypx (Sep 19, 2018)

The application and the VST are different, and exist independently, that's normal. Also your paths are both standard paths for the Mac. Maybe you need to check the VST folder setting in Live?


----------



## Andrew (Sep 19, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Sounds like the path to VST might not be correctly set up in NA preferences?


My NA preferences doesn't have an option to point to a VST folder, which I have noticed on a Windows PC it does. I've attached what my preferences looks like.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 19, 2018)

Well, unfortunately I can't help you there, as I'm not a Mac user.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 19, 2018)

polypx said:


> The application and the VST are different, and exist independently, that's normal. Also your paths are both standard paths for the Mac. Maybe you need to check the VST folder setting in Live?


Thanks Polypx - I have pointed Live to the correct VST folder, and I can open Kontakt as a VST, it just opens v5.5.1. I tried pointing Live to the installation folder, but that didn't work...


----------



## j_kranz (Sep 19, 2018)

There's no option to change the path on Mac because its a default location for that OS, and generally shouldn't be changed. Where is your Kontakt 5.5.1 VST currently residing?


----------



## Andrew (Sep 19, 2018)

j_kranz said:


> There's no option to change the path on Mac because its a default location for that OS, and generally shouldn't be changed. Where is your Kontakt 5.5.1 VST currently residing?


My Kontakt 5 VST is in the usual place (System>Library>Audio>Plug-ins>VST), but surely that only points to the Kontakt application itself (System>Applications>Native Instruments>Kontakt 5)? I don't understand why loading the AU opens up 5.8.1 but the VST opens up 5.5.1 - surely they should both just point to the same application located within my applications folder?


----------



## j_kranz (Sep 19, 2018)

In this case, I'd suggest to first install the 5.6.6 update manually (not through NA) which you can find here:

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/support/downloads/update-manager/

It's the latest update that NI makes available 'manually'. Make sure to install the "KONTAKT 5.6.6 Update - OS X 10.9 or higher" update, not the PLAYER specific one. Also make sure you have the VST plugin install checked and that the location is correct after installation.

After that you should be able to install the 5.8.1 update in Native Access and it will see that you have previously installed the VST to the standard location.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 19, 2018)

Well, no. Application is one thing, plugin is another. They are in different locations. Moreover, VST plugin is a different file, and AU plugin is yet another file.


EDIT: Good suggestion by Jonathan above!


----------



## Andrew (Sep 19, 2018)

j_kranz said:


> In this case, I'd suggest to first install the 5.6.6 update manually (not through NA) which you can find here:
> 
> https://www.native-instruments.com/en/support/downloads/update-manager/
> 
> ...


Thanks guys for all the advice - unfortunately the above didn't work, when I load the Kontakt 5 VST plugin, it still loads 5.5.1.

I really can't fathom why, as the logic behind your fix is solid :/


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 19, 2018)

Uninstall completely then reinstall from scratch from NA? Make sure to manually remove that VST plugin file if uninstalling doesn't do it.


----------



## j_kranz (Sep 19, 2018)

What EvilDragon said... also to be safe I'd reboot before reinstalling and make sure Live is not open during any of the process (if the 5.5.1 vst is loaded in the background it likely won't update correctly).


----------



## Andrew (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks guys. I tried the above without success. I opened Service Centre just to see if that might help, and interestingly it shows that the VST version is in fact 5.8.1.43 (see attached screenshot), so why the VST plugin still opens 5.5.1 is baffling.


----------



## j_kranz (Sep 19, 2018)

Can you take a screenshot of Live's VST location window?


----------



## Andrew (Sep 19, 2018)

Sure thing - see attached.


----------



## j_kranz (Sep 19, 2018)

Hmmm... are you certain it's looking at your drive called "El Capitan"? Do you also have a "Macintosh HD"? Drive?


----------



## Andrew (Sep 19, 2018)

I don't have a drive called Macintosh HD - and the custom VST folder is set to look at the same VST folder in case, and the Kontakt 5 plugin in both the VST and Custom folder loads as 5.5.1 :/


----------



## j_kranz (Sep 19, 2018)

First suggestion... you have both 'custom' and 'system' folder options set to 'on' in Live's preference... maybe try only one or the other and see if it makes a difference.

Apart from that... I'd suggest to 'get info' (command +i) on the vst file itself, that should tell you the true version # of the Kontakt 5 vst you have installed. If it's indeed 5.8.1 then maybe contact Ableton support, since Live for whatever reason isn't seeing that or finding an old version somewhere else. If the actual file is still 5.5.1 then I'd give NI a call and troubleshoot with them directly, as the updating process isn't going through successfully. Sorry can't be of much more help!


----------



## polypx (Sep 19, 2018)

Yeah, I suggest turn off Custom Folder, and then hit Rescan.


----------

